# 93307 & 93350



## sgormsen (Nov 4, 2008)

Is it appropriate to bill a 93307 and a 93350 together on the same day?
I'm thinking no, but need help.
thank you,
susan


----------



## Mikiu2000 (Nov 4, 2008)

93307 Echocardiography, transthoraic, real time with image documentation(2d) with or withtout M-mode recording .Complete

93350 Echocardiography, transthoraic, real time with image documentation(2d) with or withtout M-mode recording, during rest and cardiovascular stress test using treadmill,bicycle exercise and/or pharmacologically induced stress, with interpretation and report.

93350 includes a stress portion w/I&R whereas 93307 does not.

What is the procedure you are reporting? Is this an echo or a stress echo you are looking to code?


----------



## sgormsen (Nov 4, 2008)

*93307 & 99350*

the group I'm pre-billing for has been reporting these 2 codes together, however only one is getting paid.  I know nothing about these procedures.
Is it ok to bill them both on the same encounter?  
I hope I'm giving you enough info.
thanks, Susan


----------



## Mikiu2000 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would be happy to go over the cpt codes and guidelines for  both echo and stress echo with you. I can be reached at 770-425-1803 x2387


----------



## sgormsen (Nov 5, 2008)

*93307 & 99350*

I will certainly call you in the next couple of days.  I appreciate you networking with me.
Susan


----------

